# 2 acreages in Creek Co, Okla. Slick Road.



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

#1st place, 1 918 254 0600. Agents ph#. 5 acres, right on Slick Rd, a 2 lane county maintained state funded 2 lane road with no shoulder. Busy morning and evening Dead throughout the day. Didnt realize that till I retired. Lane is around 100ft from road. 2 large garden spots ether side. I thought that if someone gardened in one while keeping grass on the other, maybe running some milk goats on the grass, then rotateing next year. They are around 100X50 thereabouts each. The sign says (the house is bigger than it looks). 2 bdrm. City water running by road. 2 fruit trees, neither prunned. 1 apple, one peach or pear. Both usually L O A D E D, especially the apple. a fraidy hole set in one of the front garden areas. Myself id move it closer to the house and use it for a celler. for canned stuff. 2 bldgs. one round 16 X 24, one round 12X14 thereabouts, just guessing, both behind hjouse. Neighbors next to the property as they have 5s also. Neighbor E is lot further back. All ground farmable, and REALLY good ground. Practically level. Sign says price reduced

2nd place, agents ph# 1 918 224 5915. 30 acres. access by R.O.W. lane. maybe 50ft long. VERY narrow. Theres at least 10 acre field that the lane opens into. The rest is woods pasture running up a hill. Very wooded, hardwood. Water opposite side of Slick Rd. Other place is around 100ft from this one. There may be a old single wide trailer on it, Maybe not. It is, with the trees leifed out, VERY secluded.

Theres a few places leading off of Slick Rd, on dirt roads, But with them you have a large chance of mostly woods and rocks, and if your lucky, woods or rocks. If interested, Let me know, and ill get ph #s of agents. 

I have lived in NE Kans, and NW Mo, and SW Mo. Up by St Joe Mo, and down in Howell Co Mo. I like it here best, but for varying reasons. No harsh winters, and no steep hills as up north, and woods AND open fields, and places without rock, on them (If u look for them), and Plenty of work in Tulsa. That last statement should be quantified by the economy as it is now. But Ive never heard of anybody haveing a hard time finding a job who really wanted to work, and didnt mind the drive.

Both places are around 6 Miles from Kellyville, the school district. 10 miles from Slick, 15 miles from Bristow, 20 miles from Beggs, 15 miles from Sapulpa, the county seat, and 30 miles from Tulsa.


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

Bill, do you have any idea of the asking prices on these, or could you possibly find out? It would help people to know if it was worth their while to pursue them. I'm looking on behalf of my sister and BIL -- he's inclined more towards northern Idaho at this point, but might be tempted by a nice place at a really good price in another state.

Thanks!

Kathleen


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I called on both places at 8 30. Had to leave a message on the 30, got somebody on the 5, but wrong agent. Said shed have the right one call.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Id imagine hed do better pricewise in Ida holol. Not that many people migrte there, but tons ofem come here. Anyway, on the 5, House 1500sqft, 4bd 2 bathnew kitchen. 3 sheds, a supposed horsebarn with cement floor, small, typical okla barn. New master bd said they had done 50g work on entire place. 1/2 that would probably be better unless the inside of the house looks like a McM Been on list for 2 mos, at 124Gs

The 30 is actually a 40 $100Gs

Guy said he also had a 15 for $39Gs, supposedily beautiful creek on property, some slope. This property is likely like that at Teraliton, and T has a better access point to Tulsa than here.

Did my good deed


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Not cheap by my standards. Anything under $40k is considered cheap to me.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Again Ted, Iffn u think your gonna get 5 of the nearly best acres Okla has PLUS a 3 bedroom house that the realitor says is really nice for 40, Well, let us know when and where u find it. Now, I also think that the price as a mite too high, and I dont know as to how much theyve lowered it.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

My current house is a 3 bdrm, basement, garage and fenced backyard in Wichita, KS. Price? $58k back then. Now it's gone up to $68k because we built a living area and eliminated the back porch awning. Is it on acreage? No. It's on a corner lot. I want acreage.


----------



## buffalocreek (Oct 19, 2007)

"Id imagine hed do better pricewise in Ida holol. Not that many people migrte there,"

You've got to be kidding. I lived 10 years in north Idaho (Bonners Ferry, Sandpoint) and it was loaded with migrants from California and all over back then. Full of thieves, misfits and people hiding from the law. Woman who owned land next to me was tossed in prison for bank robbery. Sky high real estate prices, too. Hunting & fishing mediocre at best. Migrate at your own risk.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Been to Idaho a few times myself and have no interest in living there due to the arid area. I highly dislike living in arid areas now due to the boring landscape and I hate reading in the newspaper about water problems due to the low rain in the area. If you don't want to contribute to the water problem, don't move there....I would say this to tons of people who are living in AZ and NM.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

TedH71 said:


> Been to Idaho a few times myself and have no interest in living there due to the arid area. I highly dislike living in arid areas now due to the boring landscape and I hate reading in the newspaper about water problems due to the low rain in the area. If you don't want to contribute to the water problem, don't move there....I would say this to tons of people who are living in AZ and NM.


You are talking about southern Idaho . we live in northern Idaho near the Washington border. We get lots of rain , lots of trees, and high property prices. But low tax rate. our place is worth about 100K , tax is about $500.00 A year.


----------

